# A Sure-Fire Cure for Depression



## Benn (Sep 18, 2009)

This will cure any depression you have, if only temporarily...

I am begging you to watch at least the first two... you will enjoy it, I promise...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EYAUazLI9k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIh7vxdVhE4 (maybe skip to 1:20)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orukqxeWmM0&feature=channel

*(>^~^)> *<(^~^<)


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 18, 2009)

I expected ridiculous anime or somebody else misery to laugh at.


----------



## Danji (Sep 18, 2009)

Why can't stuff like that happen where I live?! That would make my life XD

Thanks for sharing <333


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 18, 2009)

_I was going to suggest homicide or arson. but i am not a nice person today._


----------



## Benn (Sep 18, 2009)

Danji said:


> Why can't stuff like that happen where I live?! That would make my life XD
> 
> Thanks for sharing <333


 
Absolutely,  its the best thing to watch in any unhappy moment


----------



## Qoph (Sep 18, 2009)

I like this one best 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orukqxeWmM0&feature=channel


----------



## Azure (Sep 18, 2009)

Pot.


EDIT- I hated your videos.  They only made me angry.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Well fuck

I guess I'll have this looped every day when I'm home :I


----------



## Benn (Sep 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> EDIT- I hated your videos. They only made me angry.


 
Then I suppose I lied... my deepest and sincerest aplogy awaits your cynical beraitment


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2009)

First two were awesome.  Last two were meh.


----------



## Azure (Sep 18, 2009)

Benn said:


> Then I suppose I lied... my deepest and sincerest aplogy awaits your cynical beraitment


Oh it shall.  Wait...


----------

